# OCN Marketplace here I come...



## appleg33k85

Hey that was originally my reason for joining in the community, then I figured out how much I loved hanging around this place, and 3500+ post later, here we are!


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appleg33k85*
> 
> Hey that was originally my reason for joining in the community, then I figured out how much I loved hanging around this place, and 3500+ post later, here we are!


----------



## brandontaz2k2

I'm trying to achieve that as well, I figured that out when I was at about 8 rep, I was like WHAT! THAT'S NOT POSSIBLE!!
lol


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandontaz2k2*
> 
> I'm trying to achieve that as well, I figured that out when I was at about 8 rep, I was like WHAT! THAT'S NOT POSSIBLE!!
> lol


hey fellow member ^^ i really wish you luck with that. i really feel like V this when i achieved it hehe. similar feeling, instead of an exam, basically just achieving my first 35 rep


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Awesome. Get selling!


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Awesome. Get selling!


aaay thanks again laz


----------



## brandontaz2k2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> hey fellow member ^^ i really wish you luck with that. i really feel like V this when i achieved it hehe. similar feeling, instead of an exam, basically just achieving my first 35 rep


Yup I felt the same way after I finished my finals this week. I have 4 months of summer to enjoy now!


----------

